# Do you cover your van seats ?



## Grizzly

We're not abnormally messy but, with pale cream seats, we've had to try several different types of seat covers. 

I notice however that whenever a motorhome photo is shown no-one else seems to cover the seats.

Do you cover or not ?

G


----------



## Polo

*Seat Covers*

Yes we do cover our seats. With two dogs we have a belt and braces approach. We have zippered removable cushion covers and then we have some microfible throws over them! Does help to stop the wet paw marks!


----------



## sweetie

Although our seats are dark blue all are covered.

Probably because I am a messy eater.  

Steve


----------



## jimmyd0g

We definitely cover all seats with throws. We have a dog who, although generally well behaved, thinks that he owns all the seats (cab & hab) - especially if we have to leave him on his own.


----------



## lalala

We have cream leather for all seats and I have made some upholstery covers for them, mainly for when we have the grandchildren with us. It is better to have the seats covered then we don't even think about spills, muddy feet, etc. They also look quite good.
Lala


----------



## pelmetman

*Seat Covers*

We always cover our seats with throws. Having a dog its a must. Our van is 20 years old, has the original seat coverings and looks like new.


----------



## relay

We cover the hab seats because, like Sweetie, we tend to be messy eaters! We have quilted throws from Aldi, these then go on top of the mattress, before the sheet, and make a nice soft top. 

-H


----------



## Rapide561

*Covers*

Hi

I have some woolly throws that cover one bench seat, the side usually occupied by Jenny and her paws!

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass

We always cover ours we have pale beige and lord and lady sossies think they own the place - the throws seem to be quite resistant too they are funnily enough similar colour but very washable. I do wonder how long the suede arms on the cab seats will last and wonder if they are replaceable they seem very fitted.

Not washed the covers yet am scared to take them off and they won't go back on - or worse still - might break a nail doing it!

Greenie


----------



## locovan

I have fur covers on the Driver and Passenger seats soooo cosy.
Then I have throws on all the other seating because we have a dog and infact I have just washed them and the mats and everything looks clean and tidy after the winter and the smell is really fresh.


----------



## bognormike

we haven't got smelly dogs with dirty feet :lol: :lol: , and we didn't pay loads of money to Regal for new upholstery only to cover them up :roll: :wink: 8) . So no, we don't have covers 8)


----------



## teensvan

All seats are covered as i am a bit messy and things seem to drop off my plate.


----------



## Zebedee

Mrs Zeb didn't like the standard pattern upholstery fabric, so we had to pay extra for an alternative colour and pattern. :? 

First job she did on the new van . . . . 

Yep!! Made a set of seat covers from those cheap felty throws that are sold everywhere these days. :roll: :roll: 

Second job - fetch me a clout when I asked why the heck we paid extra for something we would never see!! 8O 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Nope, no covers, no dogs, no kids, no dribbles, no messy eaters, no shoes on seats in fact shoes off when in van for long.

Almost perfect really ................. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## colpot

We "live" alone, the cab seats have woolly covers and the half dinette has a throw.


----------



## hblewett

Nope. Seats covered with Scotchguard only. A quick response to a red wine spill left no mark (thank goodness!)


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks everyone; the majority seem to go for covers it seems.

I'd love to do without them as the van always looks less cluttered and I do like the upholstery provided. We did learn the hard way however. In the first week with our first van, we had brother and sister in law and children to supper and managed between the 6 of us to knock over a bottle of red wine, splash tomatoey pasta sauce and,the coup de grace, crush a biro onto the seat ! Thankfully it had red upholstery but it made us realise we couldn't manage with cream coloured.

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Doreen has made fitted cotton covers for all of ours that can be slipped on when we leave the dogs during the day and for covering the front passenger seat at night which is where Lottie goes after lights out.


----------



## Hezbez

When we first got the van I bought a couple of lovely soft throws. But they really annoyed me. I don't like clutter!

So now we don't have anything covering the fabric. But as the dog has gone to rainbow bridge and there's only the 2 of us in the van, we've managed to keep it clean - so far!


----------



## tubbytuba

No covers required, hairy creatures are barred, fitted cotton covers or tartan lap blankets also surplus to requirements, any wine spilt has to be licked up immediately! Other spillages are kept contained and swiftly dealt with when appropriate.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Can I have a glass of whatever Tubbytuba (Lolita!) has been having tonight? no spills promise!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## mlynnf50

I put socks over the arms of the front seats and throws on the seats both hab and cab. If anyone visiting the Alps give me a note.
free camping just across the road. in La Chapelle Abondance France


----------



## richardsnow

Motorhomne now into its seventh year, we liked the upholstery when we bought it and it still looks pretty good and we want to continue to see the benefit of it, so no covers. We don't do dogs, cats, or children very often. 

Would hate to have cream upholstery anyway as I am sure we could manage to make that dirty! If we could have afforded leather I don't think we would want to cover that up either (why buy leather and cover it up with material?)

Just a thought - how many members of this forum cover up their lounge suites at home? :roll: :roll:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

We have our lounge seats and dinette seats covered with throws.
In fact the lounge seats have two lots of throws on them just to be on the safe side with our Chocolate Lab!

It does drive me mad,along with the mats covering the carpets,and I did wonder if you can get fitted covers that zip up so you can take them off to wash?

I know Plumbs do seat covers for suites and wondered if there was something similar I could purchase for the Motorhome.

I am useless at sewing and I do not have a machine so making my own is not an option. :lol: 

Any ideas?

Val


----------



## Vennwood

Unfortunately we have a grey suede material (obviously chosen by the dealer that never actually uses a MH). I tried all over the place to get cab seat covers but couldn't so we use our Lafuma beach chair covers in the cab and a couple of tartan throwovers on the seats. Really need to think of something for the chair arms as they are showing signs. Not the best solution as they tend to ruffle up and in constant need of putting straight. Interested in other solutions


----------



## relay

richardsnow said:


> Just a thought - how many members of this forum cover up their lounge suites at home? :roll: :roll:


We do - not to keep it clean though - it's because it's filthy 

-H


----------



## Grizzly

MaxandPaddy said:


> I am useless at sewing and I do not have a machine so making my own is not an option. :lol:
> Any ideas?
> Val


Hi Val...we're lucky in that we have 2 long bench seats but perhaps you could adapt this. I've tried 2 methods. First is taking three fitted sheets ( light brown to tone with the rest). Two of them are stretched on the seat part and the third is cut in half lengthways and fits neatly on the back of the bench seats ( half on each seat). I finished the raw edges off- only 2- by hand but you don't even really need to do that as they tuck in under the back cushion. If you bought a length of the "no hem" webbing you could do it with an iron.

I got a bit fed up of plain brown so bought 2 single duvet covers - cotton and with the same sort of pattern and colours as the curtains etc- and simply slot the bench seat cushion and the back cushion, side by side, into the cover and put the whole thing back on the seat. Works perfectly and is easy to take off and wash even while on the move.

I take the point about why have it and then cover it up. It does seem daft and we don't do it at home but then we don't sleep and eat sitting on our suite at home !

G


----------



## relay

Grizzly said:


> but then we don't sleep and eat sitting on our suite at home !
> 
> G


Oh, that's a point - we also turn our cushions over when we make up the bed! It's funny, because I'm the most un-houseproud person I know  If anyone sees me with the vacuum they ask "who's coming?"

-H


----------



## Grizzly

relay said:


> If anyone sees me with the vacuum they ask "who's coming?"


I'm so glad I'm not alone !

G


----------



## lindyloot

Due to having dogs we have throws covering the habitation area and a seat cover on the drivers seat.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks for that Grizzly,never thought of using fitted sheets,I will have a go at that.
We have the end lounge layout but I still think I could adapt you idea to that.
I could manage a little sewing by hand but I also use the iron on webbing method!!!
Val


----------



## Spacerunner

We use sheepskins. One on each of the swivel cab seats and one on each lounge seat squab.
The skins were £30 a pair at one of the shows. We stitched webbing ties on them to hold them in place. A lot of the original seat cover shows so we haven't lost all the beauty(?) of that.
We find that as wool is a natural insulator that the seats are warm in winter and cool in summer.
Once a year they are removed and dry cleaned.
The dog is being re-educated to keep off the seats. So far he has been brilliant....except when left alone then, like Goldilocks, he feels he has to test all seats to find the most comfy one!


----------



## jncrowe

we use fleecy throws on our sofas 
and ive just taken them off cos we are selling the m/home and they look good as new
im washing them now ready for our new m/h
i also put thick socks over every bottle of wine before i put them in the clippy things in the booze cupboard keeps them safe and stops rattles and saves space in the sock drawer
atvb 
cath


----------



## Otto-de-froste

We cover the van seats with an inch hanging over either side these days

So much for the diet


----------



## stewartwebr

We cover both the drivers had habitation. The drivers are nice seat covers I bought from one of the shows and look very similar to the original seats. We put fitted sheets over everything else.

We were just discussing this the other day. We normally change our van every 2-3 years. We cover the seats and lift the carpets. I guess it's to protect our van. But we started to think about why we do it. Would it make a big difference to the value of the vehicle if we left everything uncovered and enjoyed the van. Probably not and something we may do with our next one. But knowing me they will probably still be covered providing the dealer with a perfect van to make a bigger profit

Stewart


----------



## SueandRoger

We have Ivory Leather. I use leather cleaner and feed once a year, which has kept it looking like new, even after 7 years of average use. I didn't pay a lot of extra money to hide the leather, I would rather it showed a little wear than cover it up which no doubt it will in time.

I should add that the Choc Labs don't go camping very often, neither do the children which are too old and the grand children are too young!


----------



## Briarose

Hi we also cover the seats with throws, just haven't found the right thing for the cab seats..............I was only saying to my Husband a few weeks ago there is a business there for someboday who could sell throws with matching seat cab covers, that way it would make it quite a standard thing to do with throws fitting most hab areas and I guess the cab seats being pretty standard in most MHs I know I would buy a complete matching set if anyone did them.


----------



## nicholsong

hblewett

Thanks for reminder about Scotchguard. I had forgotten the product-unforgiveable for somebody who worked for 3M ! But it was 1962.

Is it still readily available, if so, where?

Geoff


----------



## lifestyle

We have large bath towels for cab and hab ( beige ) from dunhelm
The cab seats,shirley ties a piece of ribbon around the head rest to hold in them place.

Les


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

We have towels oer all seats, I dread to think what state they would be without. The next camping car (like the french name?)

will have leather like our house furniture.




norm


----------



## oldarapaho

Yes we cover our seats, but when taking photographs i believe that the original material is best to be shown.


----------



## Grizzly

Thank you to everyone who replied. It does look as if there is a majority who do cover their seats- both cab and hab. 

Now if the manufacturers were to offer removable seat covers that could be washed or dry cleaned I wonder if all of us would do this ? 

Some makers of domestic 3 piece suites do make their suites with removable covers so it can be done.

Anyone there from Swift ? If the little roll cushions that Swift provide to use at the end of their long bench seats could be offered as cushion covers instead they could be stuffed with our down duvets instead and that would solve one storage problem.

Just a thought....!

G


----------



## locovan

Grizzly said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied. It does look as if there is a majority who do cover their seats- both cab and hab.
> 
> Now if the manufacturers were to offer removable seat covers that could be washed or dry cleaned I wonder if all of us would do this ?
> 
> Some makers of domestic 3 piece suites do make their suites with removable covers so it can be done.
> 
> Anyone there from Swift ? If the little roll cushions that Swift provide to use at the end of their long bench seats could be offered as cushion covers instead they could be stuffed with our down duvets instead and that would solve one storage problem.
> 
> Just a thought....!
> 
> G


Plumbs have said they would be able to make loose covers for Motorhomes--or the man that came to do our three piece suit said yes.
Im seriously thinking of having them made.


----------



## TinaGlenn

We had 4 dogs when we first got our current van, the cream upholstery with green patterns wouldn't have stood a chance :roll: 

I bought 3 green single cotton bedspreads from Ikea and I tuck one over each of the 2 bench sofas and the third I cut in half, folded about 30 cms over at one end of each, and sewed up each side to make a kind of pocket, I can put these over the cab seat and the "pocket" sits over the headrest and holds it in place very nicely. 
We are down to 2 dogs now but the covers still look great and have been washed many times.

I also have got a plastic carpet protector on the fitted carpet and put washable cotton rugs over this. We don't like to stress out over carpets and seat cushions when we are away, we just want to relax and enjoy ourselves.

Tina


----------



## 1302

On our recently acquired van the seats are dark blue pattern which had always been kept covered (and look like new) apart from cab seats which have faded slightly, so we are now covering these in the hope that it stops them fading anymore!
Are we the only ones hiding our seats from the sun? 8)


----------



## Grizzly

J99Dub said:


> Are we the only ones hiding our seats from the sun? 8)


The Motorhomer's Blessing:

May you always be parked where the sun can fade your seats.

G


----------

